# Husky Powerwasher 1800 psi



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I have the Husky Power washer 1800 psi and for the last 3 years I only used water. I bought soap this year, and I'm a little confused by the manual on how to get the soap to dispense from #1 or #2 tank. I try turning the pressure down (Grey handle), and the soap starts to come out, then stops. If I turn the pressure to other pressures, then It just comes out water. I have tried to select the #1 and tried to select the #2 on the dial (takes it from #1 or #2 tank for the soap). Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong? If I turn off the motor, there isn't enough pressure to wash the car, soap sometimes comes out doing that also.

Thanks
Silverado


----------



## POWERWASHER (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello Sir,
The adjustable wand will only draw the soap when the grey nozzle is turned all the way to low pressure.If it is not drawing soap it is not turned far enough or the nozzle may be malfunctioning.
For addtional help please call 1-888-550-1606 or go online at www.huskypowerwasher.com
Thank You 
Customer Service Husky Powerwasher


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, soap doesn't come out of those in high pressure mode. You spray the soap on low pressure, then do the "scrubbing" with high pressure.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for your replies, I'll try it in about a week or so again. I will turn it farther, I think that may be the problem. The manual to me wasn't very clear on what to turn.

Thanks again,
Silverado over and out


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The manuals seldom are. I had the same issue the first time I used my pressure washer, I read the "fine print" and figured it out.


----------

